# Go offline during a surge?



## XLEX (Feb 18, 2015)

If there are barely any drivers and a decent surge will going offline for a bit make it increase?


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

Yes


----------



## XLEX (Feb 18, 2015)

BlkGeep said:


> Yes


 thanks. Just held out and got a 20 mile ride on 5x


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

No problem, at least in my market this is happening constantly, everyone signs out till it hits 2x. Only way to make money unless your gaming guarantees.


----------



## TidyVet (Dec 27, 2014)

I HIGHLY doubt it.

How many drivers are in your area?
Boston has 10,000 drivers right now.

So no, 1 extra driver off the radar means nothing. Even in Oklahoma you must have 1000 or more drivers.


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

Open the passenger app and click request a bunch of times also, everyone is speculating this what gauges demand.


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

Total number doesn't indicate anything. It's based on available drivers in that geo at that time. Yes you can affect surge, particularly when you monitor the passenger app to see available cars, if it's showing eight then duh no, if your seeing one, yes. It's usually a newbie taking no surge, the experienced drivers will be pumping and dumping till surge hits.


----------



## TidyVet (Dec 27, 2014)

BlkGeep said:


> Total number doesn't indicate anything. It's based on available drivers in that geo at that time. Yes you can affect surge, particularly when you monitor the passenger app to see available cars, if it's showing eight then duh no, if your seeing one, yes. It's usually a newbie taking no surge, the experienced drivers will be pumping and dumping till surge hits.


Available drivers is a function of total drivers.

Whether it's 1% driving or 100%, still a percentage.


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

They aren't correlated though. Quoting that Boston has ten thousand drivers indicates nothing, half work one trip a month, just because two things seem related doesn't mean they are. The question is if you can manipulate surge by going offline, dozens of posts have been made here outlining how you can, and how they are, including New Jersey. It's a small market there, ten drivers I think.


----------



## XLEX (Feb 18, 2015)

TidyVet said:


> I HIGHLY doubt it.
> 
> How many drivers are in your area?
> Boston has 10,000 drivers right now.
> ...


 Last night there were about 20-30x(MAX) and 5-8 select. It seems like the other drivers here have caught on as well. We are a fairly new market and have only had select since Feb 1st of this year.


----------



## Danz Haagen (Feb 11, 2015)

in philly they are promotting 16$/hour thing if you stay on for 1 hour and take 9trips out of 10. i see stupid drivers buying into that, and there is no surge for the most of the day. i check uber passenger application and there is like 30 cars in one area. how dumbbbbbbbbbbb


----------



## UberXinSoFlo (Jan 26, 2015)

A lot of times if an event just got out you are also better to go offline. After big events the surge will slowly go up, so the first drivers will get lower surges. Best to try to gauge the event and try to maximize your surge. Even if the surge just decreased, you can still go online and catch someone that 'locked in' the higher surge since it takes people a minute or two to request the car and they have to type in the surge amount.


----------

